# Pictures of Angel Gowns



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Here we go....


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow!

How wonderful of you.


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

They are beautiful and will bring comfort to the bereaved parents to have their baby dressed so regally. Thank you.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiiful,


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

such beautiful work!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

So many beautiful gowns. How kind and generous of you.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

My knitting group is donated cones of yarn too fine for the knitting most of the members do . So the pastel shades I use to knit Angel gowns. Your gowns out number mine by ten to one! So beautiful! And so many! Is there a link to your sewn gowns pattern you could give me please?


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

How lovely of you to make these beautiful gowns.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

They are beautiful but make me feel so sad. ????


----------



## Bkpoodle (Dec 13, 2015)

I have heard of groups that take apart old wedding gowns and make beautiful Angel Gowns. I would love to find one in the United States (Nevada), if possible


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

How lovely. Im sure that many grieving families will greatly appreciate your efforts.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your work is lovely and a bit heartbreaking for the reason they are needed.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

How wonderful there are people who are able to do this and how sad it is necessary. Bless all of you.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

They are beautiful and you are a beautiful person for caring enough to do this. Bless you and the angels ????


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

mollyb44 said:


> Here we go....


Beautiful work, Molly. Each stitch of love you created will be a stitch of comfort to someone who has lost so much. BLESS YOU for making these!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful and I'm sure so appreciated. My niece lost her baby girl shortly after birth and I know she and her husband were devastated.


----------



## Raggmopp (Feb 6, 2016)

God Bless you and your beautiful gowns. They are beautiful. Patterns for the gowns would be appreciated. Doris


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I joined the group "Angel Gowns by Diane" and they have all the patterns.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I joined the "Angel Gowns by Diane" they are based out of Texas. I am the only one in South Florida who is doing this right now. I have supplied 3 hospitals so far and they have been delighted with what I have brought to them. You don't need a group to belong to where you are. Just join up with Angel Gowns by Diane and get the patterns and if you can't get any gowns donated they will ship you some . That;s what they did for me. I sent them a donation so they can ship others who are need of gowns. They have an over abundance of gowns in storage units that they are trying to get rid of.

Good luch, let me know how you make out.

Molly


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Raggmopp said:


> God Bless you and your beautiful gowns. They are beautiful. Patterns for the gowns would be appreciated. Doris


 I got the pattrns from "Angel Gowns by Diane" I joined her group, it is out of Texas. and she has a file just for the gowns.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

They are all so beautiful and you are a beautiful person for doing this for grieving parents. ????


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Amazing - you are wonderful.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Just beautiful.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

They are so beautiful and so are you for thinking of these poor little angels and their grief stricken families. So sad that there is a need for these garments.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Everything is so beautiful. Blessings to you for what you do.


----------



## pugs12 (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are beautiful and will be appreciated so much. What a lovely thing you are doing.


----------



## twinkie (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful. What a special gift you share.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

wonderful, wonderful is all i can say.


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

mollyb44 said:


> I got the pattrns from "Angel Gowns by Diane" I joined her group, it is out of Texas. and she has a file just for the gowns.


I went to the site---How do you "join"? I am interested in the patterns, but couldn't find the folder of patterns you mention----or do you have to contact them to send you a physical folder?
Please advise, and God Bless you for this tender work that you are doing.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

They are all so beautiful! What a great thing for you to do!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Check with quilt shops in your state. Often they are the headquarters for this kind of project. Just google quilt shops in Nevada for a start. Good luck.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi mollyb44,
Pretty dresses.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I volunteered for Newborns in Need for a few years and know the need there is for these. Yours are so special and beautiful. I'm sure they will be much appreciated. Bless you! jberg


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing these gifts. The little tuxedos and gowns are a lovely reminder to the parents who have lost their angel. You have a gift in yourself to do this


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

I can tell you from experience that parents do take comfort in being able to dress their angel in something handmade. How wonderful of you to do this.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Bkpoodle said:


> I have heard of groups that take apart old wedding gowns and make beautiful Angel Gowns. I would love to find one in the United States (Nevada), if possible


There was a post several months ago about Angle Gowns in the US. She posted pictures of the beautiful gowns she had made. You might try searching here.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

What a lovely gift to the grieving parents. You are a blessing.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful Gowns


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful Molly! I'm sure it means a great deal to families who lose a little one


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

They are gorgeous. May you be blessed richly. I know they are appreciated.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Such a truly blessed thing to do. May God give comfort through your handiwork.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful gowns and a wonderful gift to ease some of the pain and sadness bereaved parents are going through.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bless you for making these. Your generosity is a wonderful thing.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Just lovely...


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry to have the need for the gowns, yours are magnificent, so very kind of you!


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

Making these for donation are on my 'someday' list - I have bought delicate eyelet lace and soft pastel pink and blue for interlining. 

So far I have made one - our niece and her husband lost their daughter at 6 months gestation :-( Before the baby was delivered they were sure some of her baby shower clothes would fit to bury her. Little did they know....they were so thankful to have her little angel gown and tiny 'quilt' made from fabric left by her late great grandmother. All I could think to say to them is that every beautiful little girl should have a pretty dress made just for her!

It's a wonderful thing for a grieving family, especially when there is no time or place to buy something. I encourage everyone to sew, knit, or crochet at least one angel gown or burial pocket and donate them.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh Donna said:


> I went to the site---How do you "join"? I am interested in the patterns, but couldn't find the folder of patterns you mention----or do you have to contact them to send you a physical folder?
> Please advise, and God Bless you for this tender work that you are doing.


You can also get the patterns from Ravelry, pinterest, or just google free angel gown patterns . That's what I did also to get some different ideas.


----------

